# Think Tank > History >  The Unanswered Mystery of 7,000-year-old Ubaid Lizardmen

## Ronin Truth

> *The Unanswered Mystery of 7,000-year-old Ubaid Lizardmen*
> 
> By John Black
> 
> Ancient Origins
> 
> June 18, 2016
> 
> It is a commonly accepted view in mainstream archaeology that civilization started in Iraq, in ancient Mesopotamia with the great civilization of Sumeria. However, there is an archaeological discovery at the Al Ubaid archaeological site, where many pre-Sumerian 7,000-year-old artifacts were found, depicting humanoid figures with lizard characteristics.
> ...




https://www.lewrockwell.com/2016/06/...lizard-people/

----------


## acptulsa

LOL

Is Rockwell trying to make it seem as though libertarians consider 'reptilians' something more than a joke?

I don't know if this makes me believe in minotaurs, because Rockwell is full of bull, or satyrs, because he seems to have descended from a horse's ass.

Oh, but Rockwell just _couldn't_ be playing us.  Obviously he just suddenly took an interest in archaeology in the middle of an election season because...  because.

----------


## Jamesiv1

Interesting. 

I don't know why we shouldn't take the ancients at face value - lots of animal/human hybrids in cultures all over the planet.

Genesis - gods mating w humans
Egyptian, Babylonian, Hindu and Sumerian gods
Ancient American, Mayan, Aztec Indians.....

Were they all just making it up?

----------


## timosman

Good morning RPF, your daily morning dose of lewrockwel blog posts provided today, just like any other day, courtesy Ronin Truth. Enjoy today's pablum.

----------


## Suzanimal

> they appear to be wearing a helmet and have some kind of padding on the shoulders


Reptilian football players?

----------


## Origanalist

> Reptilian football players?


Reptilians need to have fun too.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Reptilians need to have fun too.


It seems the Reptilians worshiped their athlete's, too. Go figure...

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Good morning RPF, your daily morning dose of lewrockwel blog posts provided today, just like any other day, courtesy Ronin Truth. Enjoy today's pablum.


Not blog, it's mainline for the entire weekend.  

FWIW, I tend to much prefer LRC compared to your usual daily pablum doses.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Interesting. 
> 
> I don't know why we shouldn't take the ancients at face value - lots of animal/human hybrids in cultures all over the planet.
> 
> Genesis - gods mating w humans
> Egyptian, Babylonian, Hindu and Sumerian gods
> Ancient American, Mayan, Aztec Indians.....
> 
> Were they all just making it up?


I find that doubtful. 

Maybe they were just temporary visitors to the planet.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> LOL
> 
> Is Rockwell trying to make it seem as though libertarians consider 'reptilians' something more than a joke?
> 
> I don't know if this makes me believe in minotaurs, because Rockwell is full of bull, or satyrs, because he seems to have descended from a horse's ass.
> 
> Oh, but Rockwell just _couldn't_ be playing us. Obviously he just suddenly took an interest in archaeology in the middle of an election season because... because.


Or perhaps like me, they just find it interesting too. <shrug>

----------


## MelissaWV

> LOL
> 
> Is Rockwell trying to make it seem as though libertarians consider 'reptilians' something more than a joke?
> 
> I don't know if this makes me believe in minotaurs, because Rockwell is full of bull, or satyrs, because he seems to have descended from a horse's ass.
> 
> Oh, but Rockwell just _couldn't_ be playing us.  Obviously he just suddenly took an interest in archaeology in the middle of an election season because...  because.


Point of information:

Satyr = drunk/horny goat/man with a flute he plays to lure people into orgies.  Origins are pretty clear on that one, btw.  Drunk shepherd... particularly enticingly-dressed she-goat...

Centaur = usually serious horse/person, usually highly skilled in archery.  Just like most hybrids, the horse part ends up on the bottom and the human part on top.

* * * 

As to James' question, that last comment should point out why I feel like hybrid gods and monsters are more likely the result of anthropomorphising animals in the surrounding environment than actual hybrids.  If you bred two animals successfully that normally could not breed in nature and have really different characteristics (ie - Jackal and Human), you would not end up with a human being who just happens to have an animal's head.  You would end up with a damned mess of random characteristics trying very hard to get along.  

And from time to time you'd end up with a centaur who's got a horse's head and front legs, and a human's body from the waist down.  You can argue such a creature would fall over a lot and eventually die of shame (or a one-night stand with a really drunk centaur), but it doesn't seem likely.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> As to James' question, that last comment should point out why I feel like hybrid gods and monsters are more likely the result of anthropomorphising animals in the surrounding environment than actual hybrids.  If you bred two animals successfully that normally could not breed in nature and have really different characteristics (ie - Jackal and Human), you would not end up with a human being who just happens to have an animal's head.  You would end up with a damned mess of random characteristics trying very hard to get along.


You're talking about breeding humans and animals, rather than gods (or beings from elsewhere who know a lot more than we do) breeding with animals. Or maybe just gods taking on characteristics that would have meaning for the humans.

It's a big universe - and an old universe. So-called modern humans have only been around a few thousand years. That's less than a milli-millisecond in terms of the universe.

We really don't know very much outside our own sphere of existence, which is tiny.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> You're talking about breeding humans and animals, rather than gods (or beings from elsewhere who know a lot more than we do) breeding with animals. Or maybe just gods taking on characteristics that would have meaning for the humans.
> 
> It's a big universe - and an old universe. So-called modern humans have only been around a few thousand years. That's less than a milli-millisecond in terms of the universe.
> 
> We really do not know very much outside our own sphere if existence, which is tiny.


+Rep!

----------


## MelissaWV

> You're talking about breeding humans and animals, rather than gods (or beings from elsewhere who know a lot more than we do) breeding with animals. Or maybe just gods taking on characteristics that would have meaning for the humans.
> 
> It's a big universe - and an old universe. So-called modern humans have only been around a few thousand years. That's less than a milli-millisecond in terms of the universe.
> 
> We really don't know very much outside our own sphere of existence, which is tiny.


It IS a big universe, which makes it even less likely that some visitors or another --- even future or multidimensional sorts of visitors --- are going to look like a cross between a known animal and another known animal.  You were discussing human/animal hybrids as gods.  Those depicted in most religions are recognizably humanoid, but with animal characteristics (Anubis being the example I mentioned).  

There's actually an okay sci-fi/alternative history series that deals with an advanced race that resembles 7-foot-tall canines and crashes in Egypt, but again you'd have to believe that these separate beings manage to look remarkably like jackals that are already on earth.

I find it more plausible that the non-animal gods are more along the lines of what you're discussing: advanced people whose advances are sufficiently far from the current status quo to be seen as magic or divine.

If it's other beings breeding with animals, the results would still not be so consistent.

If it's other beings taking on forms that would have meaning to the humans, then you still come back full circle to why those forms would have meaning to begin with.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> It IS a big universe, which makes it even less likely that some visitors or another --- even future or multidimensional sorts of visitors --- are going to look like a cross between a known animal and another known animal.  You were discussing human/animal hybrids as gods.  Those depicted in most religions are recognizably humanoid, but with animal characteristics (Anubis being the example I mentioned).  
> 
> There's actually an okay sci-fi/alternative history series that deals with an advanced race that resembles 7-foot-tall canines and crashes in Egypt, but again you'd have to believe that these separate beings manage to look remarkably like jackals that are already on earth.
> 
> I find it more plausible that the non-animal gods are more along the lines of what you're discussing: advanced people whose advances are sufficiently far from the current status quo to be seen as magic or divine.
> 
> If it's other beings breeding with animals, the results would still not be so consistent.
> 
> If it's other beings taking on forms that would have meaning to the humans, then you still come back full circle to why those forms would have meaning to begin with.


Your avatar has reptilian eyes.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Your avatar has reptilian eyes.


Yours was cross-bred with Papa Smurf.  We all have our family secrets!

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Yours was cross-bred with Papa Smurf.  We all have our family secrets!


Papa Smurf has great taste in hats.

----------


## Ender

Good grief, Rockwell haters- this is an article from the Ancient Origins site- most of the articles on Lew's site are not written by him.

http://www.ancient-origins.net/unexp...116?nopaging=1

Rest of article states:




> The figurines are presented with long heads, almond shaped eyes, long tapered faces and a lizard-type nose. What exactly they represent is completely unknown. According to archaeologists, their postures, such as a female figure breast-feeding, do not suggest that they were ritualistic objects. So what did these lizard figures represent?
> 
> Whatever they were, they appear to have been important to the ancient Ubaidian people. We know that the Serpent was a major symbol used in many societies to represent a number of gods, for example, the Sumerian god Enki, and the snake was used later on as the symbol for the brotherhood of the Snake, as William Bramley discusses. Is there a link between the symbol of the snake and the representations of lizards?  For now, these questions remain unanswered.


Many do not know that the snake was the symbol of Jesus and is why Eve was fooled.

This why Moses held up the bronze snake for those that would look and be healed. Many indigenous peoples have the symbol of the snake in their heritage.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Good grief, Rockwell haters- this is an article from the Ancient Origins site- most of the articles on Lew's site are not written by him.
> 
> http://www.ancient-origins.net/unexp...116?nopaging=1
> 
> Rest of article states:
> 
> 
> 
> Many do not know that the snake was the symbol of Jesus and is why Eve was fooled.
> ...


I wonder if there are any Sumerian or Babylonian clay tablets found, talking about the Ubaid.

----------


## specsaregood

> There's actually an okay sci-fi/alternative history series that deals with an advanced race that resembles 7-foot-tall canines and crashes in Egypt, but again you'd have to believe that these separate beings manage to look remarkably like jackals that are already on earth.


What's the name of the series? Author?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> It IS a big universe, which makes it even less likely that some visitors or another --- even future or multidimensional sorts of visitors --- are going to look like a cross between a known animal and another known animal. You were discussing human/animal hybrids as gods. Those depicted in most religions are recognizably humanoid, but with animal characteristics (Anubis being the example I mentioned). 
> 
> There's actually an okay sci-fi/alternative history series that deals with an advanced race that resembles 7-foot-tall canines and crashes in Egypt, but again you'd have to believe that these separate beings manage to look remarkably like jackals that are already on earth.
> 
> I find it more plausible that the non-animal gods are more along the lines of what you're discussing: advanced people whose advances are sufficiently far from the current status quo to be seen as magic or divine.
> 
> If it's other beings breeding with animals, the results would still not be so consistent.
> 
> If it's other beings taking on forms that would have meaning to the humans, then you still come back full circle to why those forms would have meaning to begin with.


Maybe they are where/how the Earth got jackals.   I've long kinda thought that hyenas are not really Earth natives either.

----------


## MelissaWV

> What's the name of the series? Author?


I knew someone was going to ask   Read it quite some time ago and I go through pulpy quick books so rapidly it'd make your head spin (but nothing too involved since I'm generally reading between other life events throughout the day).

----------


## pcosmar

Serpent worshipers.

Long and sorted history.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Serpent worshipers.
> 
> Long and sorted history.


sordid

----------


## RJB

From reading what you post regularly Ronin, I am beginning to think lizard people may exist.

----------


## Origanalist

> sordid


Sorta weird.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> by *Andrew Collins*
> *Excerpt from A Newsletter from Andrew Collins**Vol. 4, No. 2, Summer 2000**from AndrewCollins Website
> **ASHES CONFIRMATION*
> 
> Another key lecture given at the San Marino conference in March was that by *Vittorio di Cesare*, one of Italy's top archaeologists. 
> 
> He started with an account of the _Dead Sea Community_ at Qumrn and the discovery in 1947 of the Dead Sea Scrolls, hidden by members of the community in caves in an attempt to preserve their history and teachings for future generations.
> 
> Di Cesare then turned his attention to one scroll in particular. Known to Hebrew scholars as the Testament of AMRAM, it was written around 200 BC. He said it concerned two strange beings that appeared to Amram, the father of MOSES. 
> ...




http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/su...reptiles40.htm

----------

